# Jacksonville FL Shindlers Road Area?



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone on here from Jax that has been to this area? Someone told me about it and it sounds like a decent place to go ride. 30 minutes from my house, would be a good close place to ride.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I posted up on ATV.Florida


----------

